
Corel Linux review (2000) - ukz
http://www.geek.com/hwswrev/software/clinux112/clinux.htm
======
nonuby
Wow this takes me back, we poor UK modem users used to order linux cds from
sktechy Micromart adverts, or fork out 40 quid to suppliers like software
warehouse (now defunct) when Red Hat Linux was just RHL and came in a box too
(no enterprise, fedora not yet born). Never used this particular distro
though, $80 for the deluxe edition, one can buy a whole computer pre-loaded
with Linux/Android even Win10 (in some scenarios) for less than that price
nowadays. Makes me feel lucky

